# Boys name to go with Jenson



## jensonsmummy

removed


----------



## mummy2b2010

oooh my nephew is called jenson :D gorgeous name.... i LOVE the name Harrison and think that would sound lovely with jenson, but so would Louie :D

xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Logan Andrew the best!

I do think it suite DS's name well... (Jensen & Logan) :thumbup:

My only hesitation tho is... Jensen is very cool & unique... but Logan is so popular right now (not as unique)...

What about: Landon? Lachlan? London? Lennon? Lennox? (Just trying to think of something similar to Logan, yet less common)

I think Jensen & Landon are cool!


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations on moving your TTC date forward .. How exciting :happydance:

I like Logan Andrew best .. Love Logan! Personally, I would avoid Harrison just because they both end in 'son', so they sound a little strange together.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

george

i love jenson, my best friends baby is jensen, i like harrison but not sure about them both having the sound of son at the end x


----------



## jensonsmummy

Thanks girls, thats what put me off Harrison too, think they all might be too similiar ending, was thinking this even with Logan? 

I also really like Landon thanks, must put that to hubby :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I think the same of Logan it's got the oon sound at the end. 

But some people have there children's names the same xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Logan, definitely. x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I like Harrison but his initials will be HAW. 

My mum was going to name me Stacey-Louise Anne Gilbert....Im glad she changed her mind!!! I now obsess over what the initials will spell out :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ooops Its a good job she changed it! X


----------



## jensonsmummy

:) my DS initials are JAW, mine now im married is JEW. Initials not bother me too much as long as it doesnt spell anything rude. Im sure ur glad your mum changed indeed


----------



## LilSnowflake

I think Harrison Wright goes great with Jenson. :) x


----------

